# Trawler Cook



## oceans11 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi

I am wondering how I can find out details of service for a John George Gibson listed as a trawler cook in 1941 and living in Blackpool. I am assuming he worked out of Fleetwood.

many thanks


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

You could try looking at the index in the series BT319 at the National Archive. These records are not online so it would mean a visit.
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...D=1790&SearchInit=4&SearchType=6&CATREF=bt319
Cooks Certificates are in fact stored at NMM Greenwich. I am not sure if they include cooks on trawlers but there is only one way to find out.

Roger


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Oceans11,

Have you tried the Bosuns Watch you may find something there.

http://www.fleetwood-trawlers.info/

Regards.
Graham


----------

